# Gluten-Free Roux?



## Jen

From the little I've read (and on Wikipedia to boot), it seems that roux is dependant on wheat flour, so I'm wondering if anyone knows if it'll work using a gluten-free flour. I'm planning on cooking a dish, but found out that one of my roommates can't have gluten (a rather recent development).

If at all possible, I'd prefer to use roux because it adds a bit of flavour, but if not, that's OK.

No one in my family has this problem, so I've never actually encountered the gluten-free cooking process before (isn't it obvious? ), and it doesn't help that Czech food is rather dependent on gluten-containing ingredients...


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

Maybe use rice flour? Ugh. It may work....


----------



## BobVigneault

Hi Jen,
my wife needs GF foods.

First thing, it's will be rare that you will find food that will taste like they have gluten in them but if you search long enough and hold dearly to your favorites you will get quite a collection of dishes.

Sauces are difficult because they are either going to be too sweet from trying to get a smooth consistency or too chunky or just tasting awful or way too thin.

Here is a recipe that is supposed to give you a thick rich sauce. Follow the suggestion to use rice flower from an asian food store - powdered rice flour. It is similar to cornstarch.


----------



## Jen

BobVigneault said:


> Here is a recipe that is supposed to give you a thick rich sauce. Follow the suggestion to use rice flower from an asian food store - powdered rice flour. It is similar to cornstarch.



Perfect -- thanks! I can ask one of my roommates about the rice flour.

I'm planning on making goulash, and it uses roux to thicken it -- as does pretty much every Czech dish I know -- so I will definitely need alternatives for a good long while.


----------



## BobVigneault

Jen, let me know if you find a pasta that tastes good. My wife usually makes a pasta for us and one for her. I tried hers but the flavor and texture was just too hard to stomach.

I order a lot of Bob's Red Mill products from Amazon. She especially likes the general purpose flour and pancake flour.
Bob's Red Mill All-Purpose Gluten-Free Baking Flour, 22-Ounce Packages (Pack of 4): Amazon.com: Grocery


----------



## Augusta

Brown rice pasta are the closest thing I have found to regular pasta. Just don't overcook them. Trader Joes has the brown rice spagetti noodles. You can get other shapes at other specialty stores.


----------



## BobVigneault

Thanks Traci, is there a particular brand that you like?


----------



## LawrenceU

I'd be curious to find out if this works. It won't be roux, though. Roux is made from lard and flour. Anything else is a poor fabrication of a weak imitation. 

'First you start with a roux. . .'


----------

